# How do you sharpen your hoof trimmers?



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I was wondering how everyone sharpenned their trimmers. This past summer we switched to the Dremmel, but that doesn't work as well in 0 degree weather to haul everyone up to the barn. It's actually warmer (because it's quicker) just to do them in the field this time of year.

Will an electric grinder work ok? I was thinking hubby could use that, the problem is he hadsn't gotten to it yet, and my trimmers are soooooo dull.

HF


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I just use a pocket knife sharpening stone. They are small, so perfect for getting in between the sides of scissor-like tools. If there are big knicks in the trimmers, then I might start with a grinder, but I sharpen them often enough that just a stone does the trick!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have never had to sharpen mine, they seem to stay sharp but they are also gardening shears that I use.

I do use Sandpaper for my Kitchen shears though & that works GREAT! Actually all you do is cut through course Sandpaper as many times as needed to sharpen the shears up. Wonder if that would work for your trimmers too?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. Ahhem... before the dremmel I've been buying new ones every time they got dull, lol. 

So, now I have a whole collection to sharpen!
HF


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Ya, I am in the buy new ones group. I hate it, cause when a set get lost it is usually the sharper ones. 
Curious what different types of trimmers / pruners people use for goat feet? lol.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We bought the ~14.95 ones from Jeffers, they dulled so quick we bought the hoofrot shears thinking they wouldn't dull so quickly. They're still sharp because I can't use them-2 hooves & the skin is coming off my thumb, literally! Plus my fingers get stuck in the handles. I don't know.

Right now we're (I am) using 9.99 straight pruners from HD, I buy 8 or so every spring. Then last summer we started using the dremmel, which I could have bought several dremmels for the amount I paid in trimmers. I like the dremmel very much-gets all those little pockets easily leaving a nice smooth finish. 

HF


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Do you use a cutting wheel on the dremmel? How long did it take your goats to get used to the noise? Thanks.

Kitty


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I think it's called a grinding stone. Small, Red, circular, 1/4-1/2" thick, solid stone. I just run the edge along the hoof a couple of times & it's done.

My does & 3/4 of my bucks are very used to us handling them, so they stood for it the 1st time. 

A few of my wild boys (not born here) still aren't used to it. One is a 2-person job to do his hooves, almost have to tie him down so I guess it depends on the goat.
HF


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I maintain mine. After each use I cut through sandpaper to clean them and take the burr off the edge and spray WD40, then stick them into my gloves so no humidity get to them. Mine will last all year. I simply buy new ones each winter when I do my major Jeffers order for the farm. Dairygoats here of course: but if you keep hooves trimmed it doesn't become this major chore in which you have to use grinders and the like. Most men I know simply trim feet with thier pocket kinife. I use hoof shears and a utility knife. I hate the hoof rot shears, getting any kind of leverage with them makes them pinch the palm of my hand, over and over...yep hate them. Vicki


----------

